

Show HN: Mystery Internet Theater 3000 - jeffb

http://mit3k.com/<p>It's a simple site I built yesterday.  The idea is to get people watching the same movie and allow them to comment on it in realtime.  Each movie is a $0.99 iTunes movie in the spirit of the B-movies in Mystery Science Theater 3000.<p>I wanted to play with realtime push, so I used the realtime comments in MIT3K as an excuse to do it!
======
jeffb
Clickable link: <http://mit3k.com/>

BTW, I used Pusher to implement the realtime comments, and it was ridiculously
easy to integrate: <http://pusherapp.com/>

